# Colombian Paso Fino Endurance?



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

General health and fitness are more important than breed

Wikipedia


> Paso Finos are versatile and are used in many disciplines. They are often seen competing in Western classes such as trail, barrels, versatility and cow penning, and are also commonly used for trail riding and* endurance competitions*, driving and gymkhana.[11]


:gallop:


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

They can do endurance, but like some other atypical endurance breeds it can be difficult for them. As I understand it, Pasos were bred for a more comfortable gait that is slower than your typical endurance trot. Their gaits also can be more energy-wasting. There has been one Paso Fino that I know of that finished the Tevis cup successfully. If the horse can stay sound over distance, and get his heart rate down and eat and drink throughout the ride, he has a good chance. But he still has to complete the distance in the allotted time. 
I used to ride a Peruvian Paso and we'd go out on the trail and he'd be very happy and excited and gaiting away, but we were moving along at the speed of another horse's medium trot. An Arab doing a medium trot is relaxing, while this horse was working hard. I don't think he could have kept it up for miles and miles.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

My friend rides two of them in endurance(not at the same time, lol). He does fine with them. I cannot tell you how he conditions them......

They should do fine with regular long rides. Find an endurance ride close by that offers an intro ride. They do not require AERC membership, if you are not a member. 
AERC membership is well worth the money, though, because the "Endurance News" magazine is SO full of information!


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

greentree said:


> My friend rides two of them in endurance(not at the same time, lol). He does fine with them. I cannot tell you how he conditions them......
> 
> They should do fine with regular long rides. Find an endurance ride close by that offers an intro ride. They do not require AERC membership, if you are not a member.
> AERC membership is well worth the money, though, because the "Endurance News" magazine is SO full of information!


I will look this up, thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

